# Kann man so runterskalieren?



## Aaron1553 (18. April 2018)

Hi, 
kaufe mir bald einen 4k Monitor für Rendering usw. Pc folgt auch. Dieser wird eine GTX 1070ti beinhalten. Rendering geht 4k klar aber bei Games 4k 75hz ist zu krass für die Graka (FarCry5).
Könnte ich nicht die Auflösung auf WQHD runterskalieren und dann packt sie es wieder? Ist das mögl?

LG


----------



## HisN (18. April 2018)

Der 4K  Monitor und/oder die Graka können auch jede beliebige Auflösung unterhalb von 4k bedienen.
Ich würde eher Features statt Auflösung aufgeben.

Du hast doch in der Hand wie es läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es wirklich nicht geht, nutze ich z.b. 3820*1648 unskaliert. Also mit Balken. Bleibt scharf, sind aber 25% weniger Pixel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NatokWa (18. April 2018)

WENN du schon eine niedrigere Auflösung rendern lassen willst , so solltest du versuchen grade Verhältnisse zu wählen wie z.B. FHD zu 4K und net WQHD zu 4K . Bewi ersterem hast du einfach pro Richting die doppelte Pixelzahl und damit "schlicht" größere Punkte statt bei Nativem 4K , bei WQHD zu 4K hast du krumme Zahlen , da gibet von Flimmern bis hin zu krumen/versetzen übergängen allerlei optisch nervende Störungen (Zwangsläufig) . GIbt mit sicherheit leutz die das anders sehen , aber die stöhren die genannten "Bildfehler" wohl nicht .


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. April 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> WENN du schon eine niedrigere Auflösung rendern lassen willst , so solltest du versuchen grade Verhältnisse zu wählen wie z.B. FHD zu 4K und net WQHD zu 4K . Bewi ersterem hast du einfach pro Richting die doppelte Pixelzahl und damit "schlicht" größere Punkte statt bei Nativem 4K , bei WQHD zu 4K hast du krumme Zahlen , da gibet von Flimmern bis hin zu krumen/versetzen übergängen allerlei optisch nervende Störungen (Zwangsläufig) . GIbt mit sicherheit leutz die das anders sehen , aber die stöhren die genannten "Bildfehler" wohl nicht .



Ist je nach Gerät unterschiedlich. Manche 4k Fernseher/ Monitore haben ein super 1440p Bild.


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2018)

Nicht native Auflösung bei nem TFT sieht immer leicht verschwommen aus.
Die Auflösung runter stellen sollte immer das letzte Mittel sein.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. April 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht native Auflösung bei nem TFT sieht immer leicht verschwommen aus.
> Die Auflösung runter stellen sollte immer das letzte Mittel sein.



Da habe ich in Metro Last Light andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Da war das 1440p Bild auf dem 4k TV 1a. Ist vielleicht das einzige Spiel, bei dem das so ist.


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2018)

Stell dir in der gleichen Grösse nen WQHD daneben, dann siehst den Unterschied.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (18. April 2018)

Ich würde niemals die Auflösung herunterstellen. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass das so gut wie nie gut aussieht. Immer die Grafikeinstellungen verringern. Auf diese Weise wird eine 1070 Ti in 4K mit Sicherheit auch keine Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Aaron1553 (19. April 2018)

jo probiere ich dann einfach aus


----------

